# Puppy Affection



## Crissytal (Jan 29, 2011)

How affectionate should puppies be? I brought Beau home at about 12 weeks old. He wasn't one for wanting to be held or petted much. He's now 17 weeks old and the same is true. I try to pet him and he walks off. Sometimes he darts off wanting to play. If I put him in my lap to hold him still to pet and love on him, he's gone before I can blink. If he's laying down and I walk up to pet him, he'll lay there for only a few seconds, then he's up wanting to explore or play. Will he get better as he gets older? Has anyone experienced this with their puppies? He's perfectly capable of being still. He'll lay down in the kitchen and watch me for quite sometime without moving. I've noticed it doesn't matter how tired or energized he is, he's just not one for wanting to be loved on much.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian at that age was more playful than cuddly. He was the definition of landshark, lots of biting and nipping. Now he is a lot more of a cuddler. I'm foster an 8 week old puppy and she is a cuddler!! <3


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta was 12 weeks old when i brought her home. She was more interested in playing and eating than being affectionate. Now she's 10 months old and demands attention. She loves her ears getting scratched and her chest. She's also becoming a leaner.... then occassionally like earlier this evening the brat pup came back out and nipped my calf trying to get me to play on our walk. Some dogs are very affectionate and others are good with a scratch here and there. Give it time. Wait for the teething to end and the must go go all the time pup to fade a bit and i imagine you'll see a change from not wanting anything to wanting something at least part of the time.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

It really depends on the puppy/dog. Amadeus was never a big cuddler. The only time he really "laid" on my lap or close to it was after a play date with his friend Anderson the Corgi. Imagine a German Shepherd puppy and a grown Corgi running circles through a house... Through the living room, through the computer room (both with carpet) then to the kitchen (vinyl laminate)... run, run, run, skid..... thud!  
As he got older he was never lovey dovey, but would lean into pets and let me hug him. I always say he was the protector, he had to be a bit away from you in order to watch over and protect you. Always on the lookout. Wouldn't have had him any other way.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's another thread on the same topic: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/153550-gsds-cuddle.html


----------



## Crissytal (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for such fast replies! Sounds like I just need to give it time and 'wait and see'. I'm hoping he becomes a bit more affectionate. I'm not expecting him to be like my basset hound, but even 1/4 that much would be nice .

I'll be finding out what that's like very soon idahospud49. I have a basset hound. When Beau grows up, I can only imagine what kind of trouble they'll get into LOL. As it is, they wear each other out to the point they are crying to come in from the backyard to take a nap. It's pretty hilarious seeing them side by side pawing at the back door and then collapsing on their chosen spots in the living room.

---Edit
Thanks Cassidy's Mom for the link! I guess I probably should have done a search before posting. Sorry about that.*
*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some cuddle sooner than others. some may never
be cuddle bears. i wouldn't push the cuddling.
my dog wasn't the cuddle dog when he was young.
i got him when he was 9 weeks old. he didn't want to be
on my lap or the bed or sofa. my dog is now 3.5 years
and quite the cuddle bear even though he just
went down the hallway to our bedroom and laid down
on our bed.


----------



## Herdcamp (Mar 6, 2011)

With Lizzy, she's new to us only 3 days. She follows my wife everywhere and will play with eveyone as well. She's just a quick lil sucker to catch and pick up to take outside for potty breaks.


----------

